# Thoughts on using 2-1/2" or 3" PVC Stub out for CAT6?



## wbbt (Mar 24, 2018)

Will have about 75 Cat6 cables coming in to a closet and hooked up to a 19" Rack. Thought about using a few 2-gang boxes, but it's going to be probably require a few of them to look clean, and the wall plates don't have great options for so many cables. My supplier either has reverse nose outlets which tend to restrict how much cable goes through, or I can get a faceplate for a 14-15 outlet.

A 2-1/2" or 3" PVC Pipe would be big enough to contain them all.

What are your thoughts on creating a short Stub-Out from the wall and passing the cables through this? I thought that this might give it a pretty clean look for the Homeowner.

Or do any of you have some other ideas that would look good?


----------



## JGolan (Nov 21, 2017)

What about a section of 2x2 trough with screw cover. Will make it clean and easier to add a wire or two down the road.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

You can gang these using a Decora wall plate. A 4 gang low voltage ring should be large enough. 
CABLE ENTRY DEVICE
Here's what it looks like








I used a 2-gang for about 20 Cat6 with plenty of room.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd definitely use a stub. It's a utility area. Make it easy to work in/on. Fire stopping pipe is very easy and can be modified anytime too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

In a closet I'd go with the pipe for 75 cables and use one large enough it's easy to access in the future for any additional lines.

Is the closest in such a position that you could add a conduit chase to the basement or attic for future use?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, I gotta ask. Why 75 cat 6 cables in a house in this day and age? Light automation?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We'd use pipe.


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

I wouldn't PVC. The OD of EMT the same and the ID is bigger. 
Plus, you might do this 99 times out of habit and the 100th time, you might have fire penetration problems.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It'll be difficult to pull off a 2 or 3 inch stub out of the wall without violating the minimum bend radius specs of cat6 cable.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Can you use panduit?
Bring wires through wall into back of panduit and put cover on. 
Panduit can be found in widths of up to 6 inches wide


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've only had one or two occasions where I didn't stub straight out of the ceiling or floor, and just used a 12x12x4 flush cover junction box in the wall. Stub pipe inside the wall into the top or bottom of it. Cut a big oval out of the junction box cover and put Quick Edge around the opening.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> It'll be difficult to pull off a 2 or 3 inch stub out of the wall without violating the minimum bend radius specs of cat6 cable.


Well, this is a perfect time to demonstrate how macmikeman has installed a 2" emt stub out into an office space earlier this month in fact. Located below the open ceiling tile in the corner right above the cabinet. The ceiling is lower in the hallway on the other side of the wall, the ac duct work and concrete beams take up so much room out there , this is the only place to bring the 2" thru the wall. The 2" is stupid anyway, the plans called for a 50' run of 2" with 2 12x12x6 pull boxes at hallway corners going to the telephone cabinet past the elevators. I told the gc - you watch, the data guys will pull only one cat 5 thru that 2". I was wrong. They pulled one cat 6. That architect also spec'd the corner upper cabinet as the data cabinet. The data guys just shook their heads at that one. Are you kidding me? is what they said. 











*HEY! quit looking at the plumbers shoes, that's rude of you! *


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It's a firewall. Do I need to stuff the 2" pipe with fire blocking putty?

Serious question. Final inspection is next week. The inspector wears shoes.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

For conduits I like to use fire brick.
Cuts with a jab saw.
Can be removed later easily as long as it doesn't get shoved / fall to far in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

active1 said:


> For conduits I like to use fire brick.
> Cuts with a jab saw.
> Can be removed later easily as long as it doesn't get shoved / fall to far in.


Fire brick or fire batting?


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

75 cat 6 sounds like a lot for 2.5" without doing the math.
It just brings up memories of 2.5" stuffed with the customer just wanting to add a few more about every day.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I'm not there, so it's an abstract call.

Our typical size would be 4" EMT for CAT anything.

It's not where we economise, we're usually putting in a chase for the Other Guys(r).

It'll require bushings, too.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fire brick or fire batting?


Actually fire block
Non curing, reusable, for medium to large holes
Temporary or permanent sealing of cables and raceways
Hilti # 2030020
They make plugs to fit in certain sizes, but never purchased them.
Seemed to work better universal 1 block fits all vs needing a different part for each size.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

active1 said:


> Actually fire block
> Non curing, reusable, for medium to large holes
> Temporary or permanent sealing of cables and raceways
> Hilti # 2030020
> ...


I see, brick didn't sound right.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> *HEY! quit looking at the plumbers shoes, that's rude of you! *


Caught me.


----------

